# realistically, what can we expect from this off-season???



## rustu (Jan 26, 2003)

We've all heard talk of Corey Maggete and Gilbert Arenas coming to Denver this off-season... and I know we have the cap space to make it happen. But can we realistically EXPECT us to sign one or maybe even BOTH of these guys??? Does anybody really know what the odds are that we can get these guys???


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

is it realistic? of course.

we have the money.

both have been rumored to sign in denver.

gsw cannot match arenas's contract.

sterling is cheap.

im saying it CAN happen. will it? who knows.

guys like duncan, kidd, etc...those are the ones we have no chance at. but arenas and mags? OF COURSE!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

What I would like to know in case of both, Arenas and Maggete, do they have the ability to take over a game in the final minutes ? As far as I follow the Nuggets this year, the last quarter was always a problem. Can those two players solve it ?


----------



## rustu (Jan 26, 2003)

*that is a good point...*

That is why I was somewhat sad when we lost Nick the quick last season. That guy is probably the most clutch player I have ever seen, this side of Jordan. He can win a game by himself in the fourth. That is exactly what the Nuggets need, and I think Arenas has that kind of ability... but we'll see.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> What I would like to know in case of both, Arenas and Maggete, do they have the ability to take over a game in the final minutes ? As far as I follow the Nuggets this year, the last quarter was always a problem. Can those two players solve it ?


they are an improvement but who out there is better that we should go after instead?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I see nobody, and I think it would be a good off-season for the Nuggets, when they could sign both of them. I was just asking, because I haven't seen that much of them yet unfortunately.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

well at worst, they should help us a little. plus adding talent means you will be in those situations fewer times.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm not a Nuggets fan, but I see where the Nuggets might benefit from a talented vet inside force, not Juwan. In the WC, the PF and C rule, Nene is good but not yet a #1 offensive weapon. Jermaine O'Neal would be tough to get, the other potential guys are Elton Brand (sign and trade), Elden Campbell, but I'm beginning to like the Nugz and I'd rather not see Kandi turn them against each other. Kandi deserves to sign a crappy contract with the Atlanta Hawks (Shareef has the worst personal winning % in NBA history for a player who has played over 200 games).
As for Maggette going to the Nugz, it could work, and so could Arenas, but I don't see Arenas working well in a set offense. It's ironic that Kiki would have a defensively oriented team, but Maggette fits the description.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i think our team would change based on who we get, not the other way around. right now we dont really have much. lol.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> What I would like to know in case of both, Arenas and Maggete, do they have the ability to take over a game in the final minutes ? As far as I follow the Nuggets this year, the last quarter was always a problem. Can those two players solve it ?


I don't think Maggette is going to be a clutch player for you, but he's still good for at least 15 ppg as a starter. I'm not sure about Gilbert...I know he's got a nice jumper, if you give him the ball he could possibly take over.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm surprised they haven't brought crazy Charles Oakley in.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghettobryant</b>!
> I'm surprised they haven't brought crazy Charles Oakley in.


Realistically, if they did it wouldn't be for more than a year...he's too old to be in any rebuilding plans now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Have you guys been to staygilbert.com? Look at what they have to say about your city- http://www.staygilbert.com/denver.html

Yours is the only one they bashed, so maybe you are the leaders in the Gilbert Arenas bidding.

And no you won't find a clutch player like Nick. He's the best I've ever seen, and I've been watching Kobe the last couple of years!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

yeah ive seen it. cute. but i think the guy who made it is dropping the anti denver stuff because he realized he was wrong. 

where arenas go is going to come down to does he want to stay with his old team for less money vs a new team for more money. simple as that.


----------

